# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Avion i autosjedalica

## ornela_m

Zagonetka je sljedeca.

Pred nama je potencijalno putovanje avionom (mama + beba). Buduci zelim minimizirati kolicinu prtljage, a i ne znam kojim bih prijevoznikom eventualno letjela pa ni koja su ogranicenja na kolicinu koju smijem ponijeti, radije cu ako se necega moram odreci ostaviti doma kolica, a ponijeti sa nama autosjedalicu.

No, postoji par zavrzlama:
1) treba se dovesti do aerodroma - dakle treba nam AS za tu etapu. Kako ju je najbolje i najbrze zapakirati za sam let?
2) moze li AS ici sa nama kao rucna prtljaga - htjela bih da je ona sa nama u svakom slucaju, tj. sprijeciti ako je moguce situaciju da nam se prtljaga zagubi, a od aerodroma do finalnog odredista trebamo nekako doci.

Iskustva?
Savjeti?

Hvala.

----------


## NatasaM...

Mi smo se dovezli do aerodroma u AS, izvadili je iz auta i stavili u veliku plasticnu prozirnu vrecu (deblja plastika). Onda smo je donijeli kao i ostalu prtljagu, teta vidila sto je, zavezali vrecu i poslali u avion s ostalom prtljagom. 

Nasa je bila 0-18 kg, prevelika za rucnu prtljagu, tako da ti ne znam odgovor na drugo pitanje.

----------


## paci

A zašto npr. ne predaš AS kao prtljagu a kolica ostaviš s vama do samog ulaska u avion, pa ti ih na izlazu iz aviona odmah predaju (u pravilu, ili ih eventualno stave pokraj trake za prtljagu, ali ti se neće izgubiti). Trabala bi svakako biti kišobran kolica, iako smo mi iz Londona letjeli i sa Graco kolicima koja se sklapaju kao knjiga, pa nije bilo problema, bili smo u njima skroz do aviona (ipak je period od chek-ina do ulaska u avion cca 2 sata).
Potpuno te razumijem, to s kolicima i avionima mi uvijek zadaje glavobolje. Ali evo, moja mala curka više od svog 2. rođendana neće ni primirisati kolica, pa smo i taj problem riješili (sad ju tata nosi kad više neće hodati  :Grin:  )

----------


## ornela_m

paci, s kojom firmom ste letjeli?
Gdje budu pospremljena kolica za vrijeme leta? U onim pretincima iznad sjedala ili negdje drugo? Mi imamo Maclaren, i iako si kisobran dosta su robusna, pa mogu zamisliti da bi zauzela kompletan jedan pretinac.

----------


## spajalica

ja sam kao paci napravila. imam maxi cosi citi xs kolica, dakle kisobran, ali ne sad onaj minimalisticki. AS sam predala kao prtljagu, skinula sam s nje onu ljetnu navlaku i predala bez da sam je umotavala u bilo sto. kad smo stigli stavila sam na nju opet ljetnu navlaku tako da mi se nije cinilo da je prljava ili nesto drugo. 
s kolicima smo se vozali po aerodromu, prosli kontrole, bus i sve ostalo do aviona. kad smo dosli do aviona, predala sam je teti na dnu onih stepenica, stavila je onu oznaki predano pri ulasku u avion, ja se s BC-om popela gore. kolica su dakle bila u avionu dolje. nakon leta sisli smo iz aviona i vec su nam rasklopili kolica. dakle ja nisam htjela predati kolica, mada mi je teta pri chec in predlagala da to napravim, jer u to doba BC jos nije hodao. a kako letovi vrlo cesto kasne pogotovo ljeti tu u ZGB nisam se htjela dovesti u poziciju da s njim setam dok mi je on na rukama. naravno da je let kasnio   :Rolling Eyes:  . e da letila sam s croatia airlinesom.

----------


## paci

> paci, s kojom firmom ste letjeli?
> Gdje budu pospremljena kolica za vrijeme leta? U onim pretincima iznad sjedala ili negdje drugo? Mi imamo Maclaren, i iako si kisobran dosta su robusna, pa mogu zamisliti da bi zauzela kompletan jedan pretinac.


Letjeli smo sa WizzAirom, isto smo dali stjuardesi kraj stepenica na ulazu u avion (ali svakako kod chek-ina reci da ćeš kolica imati sa sobom do aviona jer ti možda ona mora dati trakicu za kolica) i čekala su nas prilikom izlaza.
Kad smo letjeli u Pariz isto smo predali kod stepenica, ali su nam ih stavili pokraj trake s koferima, tako da su iskustva različita, ali u svakom slučaju ti je to najbolja opcija. E da, i WizzAir kasni, kao i svi cheap flights, ali ne puno, možda pol sata - sat.

----------


## paci

zaboravila sam napisati, oni to stavljaju negdje sa strane da mogu odmah izvaditi, nije u samoj putničkoj kabini.

----------


## ornela_m

> ... tako da su iskustva različita, ali u svakom slučaju ti je to najbolja opcija. E da, i WizzAir kasni, kao i svi cheap flights, ali ne puno, možda pol sata - sat.


Hvala.
WizzAir nam je jedna od opcija, tako da je ova info zlata vrijedna   :Love:  

Kasnjenja sto se tice, nama je sad dosla baka i avion je kasnio dobrih 3h   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vilma

mi smo puno letjeli i uvijek smo nosili sjedalicu. predali bi je sa ostalom prtljagom, zapakiranu u najlon... sve dok nam je jednom nisu vratili potrganu, tj. puknutu. valjda su je bacali kao sto i kofere bacaju.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ornela_m

> mi smo puno letjeli i uvijek smo nosili sjedalicu. predali bi je sa ostalom prtljagom, zapakiranu u najlon... sve dok nam je jednom nisu vratili potrganu, tj. puknutu. valjda su je bacali kao sto i kofere bacaju.


E toga se bojim!

Inace, s kim ste letjeli?

----------


## tweety

ja sam čekirala prtljagu (kofer) i pokazala što ću sve uzeti do aviona, a to je bilo:
torbica oko struka
ruksak
kolica
na kolicima namontirana sjedalica
u kolicima bjornica

kad smo došli do aviona, kolica sam predala osoblju (u kolicima je ostala bjornica), a AS sam uzela sa sobom i namontirala ju na sjedalo.
fran je pri polijetanju bio privezan posebnim pojasom za mene, a kad smo slijetali spavao je u AS. let je proveo malo u njoj malo na meni

----------


## tweety

Tad smo letjeli sa CA.

bitan podatak je da kolica i sjedalica moraju proći na onoj traci ...ne znam kako se to zove.... tad me spasila bjornica, jer mi nitko nije htio pomoći složiti kolica, i da je nisam imala ne znam kud bi s franom (u švici su se naravno rasuli oko frana i mene pa je službenica pokušala složiti kolica, a kad nije uspjela onda je nježno uzela frana dok sam ih ja složila.)

----------


## spajalica

ja nisam morala kolica sloziti za prolaz kroz traku tu u ZGB-u, samo sam prosla kroz ona vrata i policajac je sve jos jednom pregledao onim rucnim detektorom. valjda ovisi kakave su volje  :/

----------


## Tatjanae

> ja sam čekirala prtljagu (kofer) i pokazala što ću sve uzeti do aviona, a to je bilo:
> torbica oko struka
> ruksak
> kolica
> na kolicima namontirana sjedalica
> u kolicima bjornica
> 
> kad smo došli do aviona, kolica sam predala osoblju (u kolicima je ostala bjornica), a AS sam uzela sa sobom i namontirala ju na sjedalo.
> fran je pri polijetanju bio privezan posebnim pojasom za mene, a kad smo slijetali spavao je u AS. let je proveo malo u njoj malo na meni


Pitanje da li si kupila kartu za dijete iznad 2 godine ili su imali slobodno mjesto do tebe?

----------


## ornela_m

Danas smo bili na aerodromu ispratiti svekrvu koja se vracala u Zg, pa sam iskoristila priliku upitati djelatnicu na salteru kakva je situacija sa AS i kolicima.

Rekla mi je da je to prtljaga na koju beba ima pravo i da se ne racuna u dozvoljenu kilazu. AS se predaje na odjelu velike prtljage, a s kolicima (vec su neke cure napisale) se prodje do aviona, preda na ulasku i dobijaju se ponovno odmah po slijetanju.

----------


## ewa

> paci, s kojom firmom ste letjeli?
> Gdje budu pospremljena kolica za vrijeme leta? U onim pretincima iznad sjedala ili negdje drugo? Mi imamo Maclaren, i iako si kisobran dosta su robusna, pa mogu zamisliti da bi zauzela kompletan jedan pretinac.


Mi uskoro ponovo letimo,imamo isto maclaren kolica quest i spas su mi.
S njima idemo do ulaza u avion,iskrcamo se,sklopimo i damo covjeku koji ih odnese u pretinac sa ostalom prtljagom.
Kad let zavrsi kolica nas vec cekaju na izlazu...eto za nas je to cas posla :D

----------


## retha

> vilma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mi smo puno letjeli i uvijek smo nosili sjedalicu. predali bi je sa ostalom prtljagom, zapakiranu u najlon... sve dok nam je jednom nisu vratili potrganu, tj. puknutu. valjda su je bacali kao sto i kofere bacaju.  
> 
> 
> E toga se bojim!


I ja!
Mi tek za dva mj letimo..a ja vec danima kontam sta cu s tom AS. 
Veli MM da cemo isto tako zapakirat u najlon i onda na to zakeljiti brdo onih naljepnica "Pazi lomljivo!" 
Taj najlon su nam u Tallinnu dali na aerodromu, a u Hrv se npr prave blesavi i oni tog nit imaju nit su ikada imali.   :Rolling Eyes: 
*vilma*, jeste li se zalili na potrganu AS i jesu li platili nekakvu naknadu??

----------


## ornela_m

> ...
> Veli MM da cemo isto tako zapakirat u najlon i onda na to zakeljiti brdo onih naljepnica "Pazi lomljivo!" 
> ...


E da, to i ja mislim ako se realizira ovo putovanje, napisati taj "Pazi lomljivo" i "Fragile" i obljepiti okolo. A najlon cu pokusati naci sama prije, ne oslanjajuci se na aerodromske zalihe.

----------


## retha

Ma meni je najveci bed da ako oni to polome( a nadam se da nece--kuc-kuc-kuc)..kako cemo se mi prevesti od aerodroma do odredista???

----------


## vilma

ma nismo se zalili, jer nismo odmah skuzili. 
naime, mi sjedalicu uvijek stavljamo iza suvozackog mjesta, a puko je neki dio koji  ucvrscuje remen ako se stavlja iza vozaca (remen u suprotnom smjeru).
dakle, jos se moze koristiti ali ograniceno.
sigurna sam da je to puklo u avionu, jer stolicu inace ne vadimo iz auta, ali to je malo teze dokazati.
tj. prije nego ju predate trebalo bi valjda trazit da i oni potvrde da nema ostecenja, pa onda provjerit odmah kad ju preuzmete... sumnjamda se to da dogovorit :?

----------


## retha

> tj. prije nego ju predate trebalo bi valjda trazit da i oni potvrde da nema ostecenja, pa onda provjerit odmah kad ju preuzmete...


Ako se ipak odlucimo za nositi tu AS tocno to sto si napisala cemo i napraviti.
Hvala!   :Kiss:  Ja genihalka se tog nikad nebi sjetila.

----------


## ornela_m

> tj. prije nego ju predate trebalo bi valjda trazit da i oni potvrde da nema ostecenja, pa onda provjerit odmah kad ju preuzmete...



Mudro   :Wink:

----------


## Tatjanae

Samo da prijavim - jucer smo doputovale u Irsku. Let od Zagreba do Budimpeste - manje od sata - nasi su na aerodromu bili vise nego susretljivi i ostavili su mi mjesto pored mene tako da je bebac bila u autostolici pored mene. Naime kupila sam kartu za sebe i bebaca do dvije godine. Vozila sam je na Maxi Cosi - AS na kotacima.

Let od Budimpeste do Dublina - 2h40min - Malev - nema sjedala domene, beba na rukama a AS + kotaci spremljeni u avion prije nego sto smo se popeli na njega. Inace Malev se nije ubio oko nas dapace izgledalo je da ne haju sto je Megan samo 5mj stara - zaustavljali su kolica sa hranom i picem bas kod nase glave, nitko se nije ponudio da mi pomogne oko bebe ili oko torbi - imala sam ruksag i torbu sa sobom u avionu.

Kotaci i AS nas je docekao na izlasku iz aviona u Dublinu tako da smo se koturali kroz zgradu. Ubilo se od stepenica i pokretnih stepenica.

Sto se tice sisanja, nisam ga bas mogla tempirati na drugom letu jer smo kasnili a Megan je vec pregladnila i nisam imala srca je vise drzati gladnom tako da mi se cini da su je malo usi zezale ali prezivljele smo bez nekih vecih problema. Nos smo malo vlazili fizioloskom otopinom, siltericu sam joj stavljala i skidala - zbog AC u avionu. Mada smo se preznojile na drugom letu jer smo jedna drugu grijale. I da zaboravila sam na klopu u drugom letu jer mi je to bilo nemoguce izvesti s njome u krilu.

Eto to je bilo nase prvo iskustvo u avionu. Sve u svemu osijena 5+ za nas dvije i za nase cure i decke na aerodromu  :Smile: ))

----------


## retha

> I da zaboravila sam na klopu u drugom letu jer mi je to bilo nemoguce izvesti s njome u krilu.


Kad je moja Buba imala 7.mj meni je to bilo super izvedivo, fino joj dam cici ona zaspe, ucahurim je u sling i fino sam mogla jesti. 
S 10.mj je to vec bilo mrvu problematicno al se izgulilo. Sad cemo vidit kak ce bit ove godine.   :Grin:  
Sto se tice AS, te manje AS-jaja su puno lakse za nositi i baratati njima..
Meni je s ovom od 9-18kg zbilja problematicno..pa ja to sama jedva dignem, uopce ne znam kako bi s tim i s Bubom mogla sama putovati. Sva sreca MM ide s nama ali i dalje nismo odlucili hocemo li je nositi ili ne. 
 :/

----------


## retha

Evo malo podizem.
Jos uvijek se nismo odlucili...  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ima li tu jos roditelja koji su nosili te velike AS (9-18kg) kao prtljagu u avion????
Ja bi jos koje iskustvo..pomogucnosti pozitivno..

----------


## NatasaM...

Nisam je nosial sa sobom kao rucnu prtljagu, ako na to mislis, nego sam je predala da je unesu skupa s koferima.

----------


## retha

> nego sam je predala da je unesu skupa s koferima.


Ma naravno na to sam mislila. Ma sva sam tak nikakva..muci me sveukupno pakiranje za put..(brdoooooooo stvariiii) i ta AS dal da je nosim ili ne..
Uzasno me strah da je ne unakaze..a nadam se da nece, jerbo mislim da nekog drugog izbora ni nemamo nego nosat nasu AS sa sobom.  :/

----------


## ornela_m

Danas sam zvala Pleso da ih pitam kakav je tretman AS kod njih.

AS se stavlja u prtljagu sa koferima. Radi smanjenja sansi da se osteti preporucuju da ju se stavi u prozirni zastitni najlon. Croatia Airlines ta najlone ne daje, no npr. Air France i Austrian Airlines ih daju svojim putnicima.

Samo ako je AS ostecena prilikom check-ina, napomena se stavlja (pretpostavljam uz putnikove detalje, taj dio mi je ostao u magli). Inace se pretpostavlja da je sa AS sve u redu. Ako se na destinaciji otkriju problemi, narvno - odmah po slijetanju, avio-prijevoznik snosi troskove kompenzacije.


Eto, to su moja saznanja, nadam se da ce nekome biti od koristi. Ja sam danas pronasla komade zastitnog ojacanog najlona, doduse neprozirnog, u koji je nekad bio umotan neki komad namjestaja kad smo kupovali, pa sam ga sacuvala _za neku priliku_. Premjerila sam, AS se fino da u to zamotati. Izljepicu je jos sa naljepnicama na kojima pise da je lomljivo i dati sve u Bozje ruke, a na destinaciji opet sve temeljito pregledati.

----------


## Natasa30

Ja sutra idem za Nizozemsku iz Toronta i nosim AS do 18kg za Noah i buster za Annabel i to ide s prtljagom. Stave u velike prozirne vrece i to je to. Do sada nismo imali problema sa lomljenjem a budemo vidjeli ovaj put.

----------


## ornela_m

> ...Stave u velike prozirne vrece i to je to. Do sada nismo imali problema sa lomljenjem a budemo vidjeli ovaj put.


Super je kad oni osiguravaju te vrece, no prema mojim danasnjim saznanjima nije sa svim avio-prijevoznicima tako i mislim da je to najveci problem u cijeloj ovoj prici - sad uvidjam da AS nije bilo kakav komad posebne prtljage, nego neophodan, a i mislim da bi bilo u redu ocekivati da avio-kompanije osiguravaju te najlone, umjesto da se putnici moraju domisljati kako dovesti dijete do aerodroma, te onda kako i gdje zapakirati AS prije check-ina.
Vec se vidim na aerodromu s najlonom i selotejpom  :Rolling Eyes: 

Rode, je li vrijeme za jednu peticiju Croatia Airlinesu i/ili zracnoj luci Pleso  :Grin: ?

----------


## retha

> Super je kad oni osiguravaju te vrece, no prema mojim danasnjim saznanjima nije sa svim avio-prijevoznicima tako i mislim da je to najveci problem u cijeloj ovoj prici - sad uvidjam da AS nije bilo kakav komad posebne prtljage, nego neophodan, a i mislim da bi bilo u redu ocekivati da avio-kompanije osiguravaju te najlone, umjesto da se putnici moraju domisljati kako dovesti dijete do aerodroma, te onda kako i gdje zapakirati AS prije check-ina.
> Vec se vidim na aerodromu s najlonom i selotejpom


Mi smo nosili i nas najlon i selotejp i one naljepnice "lomljivo". No u Taalllinnu su nam ipak dali tu vrecu-najlon tako da nas nismo iskoristili i cuvamo za povratak jerbo Pleso ziher te vrece nema. Takoder mislim da bi trebali imati..no tako je kako je.  :/ 
AS je sigurno putovala (kuc-kuc-kuc) jos nas samo ocekuje povratak kuci..

----------


## Lora163

i mi uskoro letimo pa me zanima kako sjede mali klinci 
mali mi ima 3 godine i pretpostavljam da će imati svoje sjedalo ( kad za njega plačamo cijelu cijenu ), a mala 18 mjeseci i mislim da je premala da sama sjedi u tom velikom sjedalu ( za nju nismo platili ništa )
nije valjda da će mi 4 sata biti na rukama???

negdje sam čitala da mali klinci sjede u u autosjedalicama pričvrščenim za sjedalo ( neznam više o kojoj avio kompaniji se radilo )
jednom kad smo letjeli dok još nismo imali klince smo sjedili iza bračnog para s malom bebom koja je dobila kao neki krevetić koji je u prvom redu bio pričvršćen na stijenu

----------


## Ancica

ako za bebu niste platili nista (nesto jeste, sigurno, ali sicu), onda beba nema sjedalo vec ce biti tebi na rukama. ako dodete prilicno rano na check-in (dva-tri sata ranije, ovisno o duljini leta), mozete zatraziti, i postoji dobra sansa da dobijete, da vas stave u bulk-head sjedalo odnosno sjedalo iza zida na koje se moze zakaciti krevetic za bebu, a u kojem onda beba moze biti dok god nije vrijeme kad moras biti vezana pojasom (kad se putnici moraju vezat pojasom, beba mora biti u narucju odrasle osobe).

----------


## Ancica

Kaj se vreca za sjedalice tice, mi smo, dok nismo jednom posli aviokompanijom koja ih osigurava, i sad ih cuvamo za ubuduce, sjedalice stavili u velike plasticne vrece za smece. Bitno je da su svi pojasevi unutra i da se nema kaj za zakacit dok putuje sjedalica pomicnom trakom.

Nase sjedalice su se sada fakat naputovale (od veljace ove godine bile su 11 puta na avionu) i nismo imali negativnih iskustava (osim kad su se jednom zagubile pa smo morali rentati u rent-a-caru dok nas nisu opet nasle).

----------


## Lora163

> ako za bebu niste platili nista (nesto jeste, sigurno, ali sicu), onda beba nema sjedalo vec ce biti tebi na rukama. ako dodete prilicno rano na check-in (dva-tri sata ranije, ovisno o duljini leta), mozete zatraziti, i postoji dobra sansa da dobijete, da vas stave u bulk-head sjedalo odnosno sjedalo iza zida na koje se moze zakaciti krevetic za bebu, a u kojem onda beba moze biti dok god nije vrijeme kad moras biti vezana pojasom (kad se putnici moraju vezat pojasom, beba mora biti u narucju odrasle osobe).


Ancica thanx na infu   :Kiss:

----------


## Ancica

Nema na cemu, sretan vam put   :Heart:

----------


## ornela_m

Evo kako je nasa avantura s AS u avionu izgledala na zagrebackom aerodromu. Dovezli smo se do tamo s bebacem u AS, zatim sam sve zamotala u debeli najlon (obicne kese mi se nekako cine nedovoljno jakima da zastite AS od eventualnih udara) i obljepila rucno radjenim  :Grin:  naljepnicama. Rezultat - sve fino prezivjelo, a najlon i naljepnice cuvamo za neko novo putovanje.

----------


## retha

> obljepila rucno radjenim  naljepnicama.


Naljepnice su ti super! Svaka cast!

----------


## leonisa

podizem...

mene isto frka da se ne unisti AS...ona velika, 9-18kg.

sad, ako cu morat za L. platiti extra kartu (ima 2g i 2mj....ak ce traziti izvod iz mat.rodj.), znaci dobit cemo sjedalo, a ona ce meni i onako do splita biti u krilu, da li mogu nositi AS unutra na njeno mjesto?

----------


## leonisa

ornela- zakon! samo treba to na aerodromu i zamotati  :Grin:  

di se kupuje ta- navucem se lako na pucketanje mjehurica- vreca?

----------


## loonalee

mene zanima kako se dijete od cca 3 godine veže u avionu? Isto kao i idrasli? Ili je preporučljivo uzeti booster (bez naslona) u avion...ali dal se može fiksirati na sjedalo aviona??

U slučaju da ne nosimo booster, kako se u taksiju dofurati s aerodroma do cilja? Idemo u Nizozemsku i zanima me ima li tamo tai služba a da imaju AS i da li se može AS dobiti i za rent-a car?

----------


## leonisa

a sta je s djetetom od 2?
jel pri uzletavanju i slijetanju sjedi meni u krilu ili se veze i kako se veze?

----------


## litala

ako dijete nije platilo kartu (tj. plati se onih 10ak posto cijene karte), onda ono nema zasebno sjedalo (osim onog montaznog krevetica) i za vrijeme slijetanja i polijetanja sjedi odraslom u krilu (kao i tijekom voznje). neke avio kompanije daju dodatni pojas koji se veze djetetu oko struka i zakaci za pojas odraslog. neke to nemaju i savjetuju drzanje djeteta u krilu. neke ce gledati blagonaklono na upotrebu marame/klokanice, neke ce reci da je upotreba iste suprotno njihovim savjetima i na vlastitu odgovornost.


dijete koje placa sjedalo (onih cca 70 posto karte) veze se pojasom kao i odrasli, nema dodataka ni boostera (ne vidim svrhu boostera kad je pojas ionako u dvije tocke i ide preko struka).

----------


## leonisa

platili smo 70% i dobit ce svoje sjedalo i ne mogu vjerovat da ce se vezati samo onim oko pojasa, bez dodataka :/ 
ja bi i AS montirala na sjedalo  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

litala, pri tome ne mislim da tebi ne vjerujem, vec da je to praksa.

tebi   :Love:  na infu

----------


## litala

ali kakav dodatak? jesi letjela kada? ja, kad smo mi prvi put letjeli s idom (tada 3ipol godine) i noom (tada 6mjeseci), nisam do tad nikad bila u avionu, i mene su, da se blago izrazim - lagano zbunjivale te odredbe o vezivanju i nevezivanju...

isli smo croatiaairlinesom zg-frankfurt, tu nije za njih bilo nis posebnog. ida je sjedila u avio-sjedalu, vezana oko struka. noa je bio u klokanici, ja vezana oko struka. onda smo letili quantasom. oni su mi nudili taj dodatak na pojas, ja ga nisam uzela, vec sam opet nou stavila u klokanicu. stjuardesa je rekla da je to na moju odgovornost, da ona meni pojas za dijete mora ponudit. ida je tu isto sjedila u svom sjedalu, vezana oko struka.

kad smo se vracali, u quantasu sam uzela ponudjeni pojas i koristila ga za vrijeme leta, pri uzlijetanju i slijetanju noa je bio na cici, a znala sam ga vezat za sebe tim dodatkom jer je bio slobodniji u mlataranju, dok je klokanica poprilicno ogranicavajuca.

kad smo onda u povratku letjeli frankfurt-zagreb, letjeli smo lufthansom (izmjenjuju se s CA), trazila sam dodatni pojas, oni mi rekli da je taj pojas nekad bio u upotrebi, al da su ga izbacili, nemaju ga i da je preporuka da se dijete drzi na rukama?? ja sam tada opet nou "namontirala" u klokanicu, sebe vezala oko struka...


kazem - ako nemas autosjedalicu koja ima mogucnost vezanja u dvije tocke i u uputama joj stoji da se moze koristiti u avionu - nemas bas nekog izbora...

mi tada nismo nosali svoje sjedalice jer nam u australiji ionako ne bi koristile (drugaciji standard i obvezna upotreba top tether trake), tamo smo iznajmili za taj period sto smo tamo bili...


enivej - sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## tweety

Leonisa, Fran od druge godine leti vezan u svom sjedalu.
Tako je kako je, sva sreća da nismo imali posebno nemirne letove.

----------


## retha

> noa je bio u klokanici, ja vezana oko struka.
> 
> kazem - ako nemas autosjedalicu koja ima mogucnost vezanja u dvije tocke i u uputama joj stoji da se moze koristiti u avionu - nemas bas nekog izbora...


Mi smo prvi puta letjeli kad je Buba imala 7mj..i nisu nam dozvolili da bude vezana samo kod mene u slingu..nego smo morali staviti i taj posebni pojas..proslo je okej.

Sad nakon njene druge godine kad placamo 70% karte dobije svoje mjesto na kojem moze a i ne mora biti (tak su nam rekli)..u vecem avionu je uredno sjedila na svom sjedalu i uzivala..cak je i zaspala  (bez cice :shock: ). A u manjem avionu (bus s krilima ja to zovem) di sve zuji i bruji nije htjela sjedit sama i normalno su nam dali taj dodatni pojas.

*leonisa*, mi smo za zamatanje sjedalice koristili neki najlon koji se kupuje u ducanima za gradevinske materijale..i taj najloj je zbilja debeo i cvrst i to svakako preporucam..jednom su nam naime na aerodromu dali neki njihov nailon namjenjen posebno za takve prilike..i to je na rubovima popucalo i nagrebalo AS..
Tak da mislim da ta mjehuric vreca nije najbolji odabir.. :/

I jos ovo kaj *litala* veli bi prokomentirala..da nema smisla teglit tu veliku AS u avion ak je tamo nemres montirat.

----------


## ewa

> ako cu morat za L. platiti extra kartu (ima 2g i 2mj....ak ce traziti izvod iz mat.rodj.), znaci dobit cemo sjedalo


Morat ćeš platiti 50 % karte, mi imamo 2g i 4 mj pa sam prije par dana isto kupila kartu za J, ne znam kako će to izgledati i jel će uopće htjeti sam sjediti a da ne mislim trčati u avionu, nadam se da će biti miran  :/

----------


## mg1975

Neke avio kompanije imaju čak i popis AS koje se mogu koristiti u njihovim avionima.

----------


## čokolada

Dakle, da li sam dobro shvatila: 
-beba od 7 mjeseci leti sjedeći u mom krilu
-AS predajem u veliku prtljagu
-kolica mogu do aviona, to znam po Ani

Već mi je zlo od ljetnog leta, jer Mare ne može biti mirna ni 5 minuta, a kamoli sat vremena  :/

----------


## ewa

Da, bebe do 2 god sjede u krilu vezane dodatnim pojasom i ne plaćeju kartu, sve preko 2 g plaćaju 50 % i imaju svoje sjedalo

i nama je problem ostati miran tijekom leta, kad je imao 14 mj trčao je u avionu i zabavljo putnike..naravno kad smo se odvezali   :Smile:

----------


## ewa

> AS predajem u veliku prtljagu 
> -kolica mogu do aviona, to znam po Ani


..i za ovo je odgovor DA

----------


## retha

> -AS predajem u veliku prtljagu
> -kolica mogu do aviona


Moze ti i ta mala AS s tobom u avion ak cete npr presjedat pa da vam beba ima di na aerodromu spavati.

A ovo trcanje po avionima se meni cini totalno neodgovorno.. :/  pogotovo ak je kraci let od par sati..

----------


## ewa

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> -AS predajem u veliku prtljagu
> -kolica mogu do aviona
> 
> 
> Moze ti i ta mala AS s tobom u avion ak cete npr presjedat pa da vam beba ima di na aerodromu spavati.
> 
> A ovo trcanje po avionima se meni cini totalno neodgovorno.. :/  pogotovo ak je kraci let od par sati..


Onda ti je bolje da zamoliš da ti kolica stave unutra, ako su lagana i ako ćete presjedati nego AS, tako smo mi jedanput napraavili puno zgodnije i lakše  :D 

A ako ljudi mogu na wc i moji klinci mogu protrčati do njega, jer smo tada svi skupa išli piškiti   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  i bilo je jako simpatično i ne znam od kud ti pravo da me nazivaš neodgovornom   :Mad:

----------


## čokolada

Znači AS može i u avion? Predpostavljam da je onda negdje sklone, ne može bebe biti u njoj ako nema plaćenu kartu jel' tako?
Ne presjedamo, idemo ZG-DU

----------


## ewa

> Znači AS može i u avion? Predpostavljam da je onda negdje sklone, ne može bebe biti u njoj ako nema plaćenu kartu jel' tako?
> Ne presjedamo, idemo ZG-DU


I mi letimo u DBK, kad idete?

----------


## iridana2666

> Dakle, da li sam dobro shvatila: 
> -beba od 7 mjeseci leti sjedeći u mom krilu
> -AS predajem u veliku prtljagu
> -kolica mogu do aviona, to znam po Ani
> 
> Već mi je zlo od ljetnog leta, jer Mare ne može biti mirna ni 5 minuta, a kamoli sat vremena  :/


kao bivše stjuardesa i MM pilot - ovo je točno. Obavezno traži infant seatbelt (Alitalia i Lufthansa ga nemaju ja ostala  :shock:  :?  :/ ). Ukoliko idete na duži let, tražite sjedala odmah iza ''bulk''-a, tamo ima najviše mjesta i ima dodatak za babycot pa bebu možete staviti da spava u njemu i da se vi rasteretite. 
A priče o djeci i avionu...mogla bi do sutra. Najviše su mi išla na živce ta djeca što su stalno trčala gore-dolje dok sam radila. Znam da ih je teško svladati, ali znala sam biti   :Evil or Very Mad:   jer roditelji kao da ne shvaćaju koliko to opasnosti donosi. 
Mojoj starijoj je avion kao da je kući u dnevnom boravku   :Grin:  . Srećom smo uvijek u 1. ili business klasi gdje ima manje putnika (i svi znaju čija je kćer   :Grin:  ) pa je ok.

----------


## čokolada

17.7.

----------


## iridana2666

Kišobran kolica mi nismo dozvoljavali na avion već smo ih tagirali na vratima i davali ground staff-u da ih odnese u cargo load.

----------


## čokolada

Vidim da izgleda svi imaju djecu koja spavaju po danu, pa tako i u avionu   :Grin:  .

----------


## mamma san

Čoksa, mi smo letili prvi put kad je Lovro imao 4,5 mjeseca. Nama je put avionom bio fantastičan.   :Smile:   Inače ako će dojiti i tada (nadam se da da   :Smile:  ), prištekaj je na ciku prilikom poljetanja, jer će joj to smanjiti pritisak u ušima prilikom poljetanja, a isto joj upravo zbog toga može biti vrlo neugodno. 

Mi smo prvi put letili za Zadar. I iskreno, nije se uspio niti odštekati kad smo se počeli spuštati. I nama je savršeno pomogla nosilica, a tebi će biti savršena marama.   :Wink:   Još ako se uspiješ snaći za autosjedalicu tijekom leta, bilo bi super!   :Smile:

----------


## ewa

> 17.7.


A mi 15.7 u 6.20..eto mogli smo i skupa  :D

----------


## čokolada

Ewa, od tih letova-zornica davno sam odustala...večernji mi isto ne dolazi u obzir jer ionako uvijek kasne, pa se s djecom pretvara u noćnu moru.

Mare se prištekava na cicu samo kad je gladna, a u marami hoće biti samo ako se hoda...možda da se javim za posluživanje vode i paprenjaka?  8) Malo mi je bed što idem sama s djecom, ali valjda ćemo nekako...
Koje je to mjesto iza "bulka"?

----------


## ewa

I ja idem sama sa klincima i to mi je uvijek dosta naporno, prošli put sam isto išla sa ovim u 6.20 i bilo je super

J. se probudio u 4 ujutro i izmorio se do leta tako da je u avionu i prije polijetanja zaspao na cici

Htjela sam što ranije pa mi je ovaj u 6.20 idealan i zbog vrućine jer sam jednom išla oko 15 sati i bilo je neizdrživo, ovako sam doma prije one sparine  :D

----------


## iridana2666

''bulk'' je dio koji odvaja 1. klasu od business i business klasu od EY, onaj paravan. Iza tog paravana su sjedala sa najviše mjesta.
Pa zašto vam je bed putovati same na tako kartkom letu? Ja sam putovala sama sa dvoje male djece na letu od 10/12/14 sati i višesatnim tranzitom. Da ne pričam koliko prtljage smo imali. Uvijek sam nastojala putovati noću jer bi djeca spavala, a i ja sam mogla malo ubiti oko.

----------


## leonisa

:Embarassed:  ja sam skuzila da je dodatni pojas na djecje sjedalo, tj. na onom na kojem sjedi dijete, a ne na roditeljskom....nekak mi je onaj pojas oko njenog struka....nedovoljan.

tnx litala  :Smile:

----------


## retha

> A ako ljudi mogu na wc i moji klinci mogu protrčati do njega, jer smo tada svi skupa išli piškiti    i bilo je jako simpatično i ne znam od kud ti pravo da me nazivaš neodgovornom


Drugo je otic do wc-a a drugo je pustit klince da sumanuto pretrcavaju gore-dolje.
Nisam nazvala tebe neodgovornom..nego situaciju u kojoj to bilo koji roditelj dozvoljava..i ne velim da je to neodgovorno zato kaj se sad tu meni svada s nekim nego zato sto doista mislim da je to opasno.

----------


## ewa

> ewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ako ljudi mogu na wc i moji klinci mogu protrčati do njega, jer smo tada svi skupa išli piškiti    i bilo je jako simpatično i ne znam od kud ti pravo da me nazivaš neodgovornom  
> 
> 
> Drugo je otic do wc-a a drugo je pustit klince da sumanuto pretrcavaju gore-dolje.
> Nisam nazvala tebe neodgovornom..nego situaciju u kojoj to bilo koji roditelj dozvoljava..i ne velim da je to neodgovorno zato kaj se sad tu meni svada s nekim nego zato sto doista mislim da je to opasno.


Ma sve 5,   :Kiss:

----------


## we&baby

mi smo letili ovako:

AS na kolicima (tj samo kotaci od kolica)

vozali se po aerodromu, do ulaza u avion. sjedalicu sam skinula dolje, dijete ostalo unutra, vezala ju na sic (jest da je u 2 tocke vezanja), ali meni se to ITEKAKO cinilo bolje nego da je na rukama (u slucaju da se nedobog svi pocnemo tumbat po kabini)...tako je bila skoro cijeli let, malo sam je vadila na ciku (kad zasvjetli da se putnici mogu odvezat).

kliknuli nas na nase kotace kad smo izlazili i furali smo dalje.

sta nije tako najbolje?  :? 

i sad cemo tako, sa jajetom, ona ima 10 mj.

----------


## retha

> sta nije tako najbolje?  :?


Kako kome   :Grin:  
Meni se to nikako nije cinilo zgodno jerbo sam htjela da moze sisati za vrijeme polijetanja i slijetanja. Kaj ak joj se usi zacepe dok je u AS i pocne bespomocno vristat..a usred poljetanja  nemres je sad micat sim tam.. :/ 
No to je samo moje misljenje.

----------


## iridana2666

> mi smo letili ovako:
> 
> AS na kolicima (tj samo kotaci od kolica)
> 
> vozali se po aerodromu, do ulaza u avion. sjedalicu sam skinula dolje, dijete ostalo unutra, vezala ju na sic (jest da je u 2 tocke vezanja), ali meni se to ITEKAKO cinilo bolje nego da je na rukama (u slucaju da se nedobog svi pocnemo tumbat po kabini)...tako je bila skoro cijeli let, malo sam je vadila na ciku (kad zasvjetli da se putnici mogu odvezat).
> 
> kliknuli nas na nase kotace kad smo izlazili i furali smo dalje.
> 
> sta nije tako najbolje?  :? 
> ...


 :shock:  :?  Koja vas je to kompanija pustila da vam tako bude dijete tijekom polijetanja i slijetanja?? Totalno sam šokirana!  :shock:

----------


## iridana2666

Prilikom polijetanja i slijetanja bebe/mala djeca (do 18 mj) moraju sjediti na roditelju i biti privezana dodatkom na roditeljski sigurnosni pojas tj. infant seat belt-om. Da je bila malo jača turbulencija, ode vam beba skupa sa AS, tumbale bi se zajedno po kabini i nedajbože u nešto dobro mlatnule jer avion baš i nije tako siguran ako se ne pazite i ne poštujete pravila.

----------


## tweety

iridana, pa i fran je bio jedno vrijeme pričvršćen u AS.
AS grupe 0+, firme ABC design je imala napisano koji utori se korste u avionu.
Na zalost proslijedila sam sjedalicu pa ne mogu poslikati.

----------


## iridana2666

Tvoja je AS proizvedena posliije 2003? Jer to je onda moguće.

----------


## tweety

hm....pa Fran je rođen 2004., pa je možda i moguće, ali zbilja ne znam sa sigurnošću.

----------


## leonisa

mi rijesli problem tako sto smo ovaj vikend montirali AS u auto koj cu vozti dolje, a za ovaj tjedam smo posudili AS od bake i dide, tako da jos necu saznat kako je lejeti sa AS u prtljagi  :Grin:  

a taman nabavila one vrece sa zracnim rupicama  :Smile:

----------


## we&baby

meni nije jasno kaj se cure iscudavaju?

kako dijete moze biti sigurnije na rukama, nego zakopcano u vezanoj sjedlici?

i da: mala je cicala prije ulaska u avion, zaspala kooo top, prespavala skroo cijeli put...i bila fino u sjedalici, mislim da sam je kratko samo na cicu opet izvadila.

letili smo sa cro-air

ovaj puta bila je budna cijelo vrijeme i bolo je "veselo "   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## luce23

da li je netko s bebom išao u ameriku? ili neki duži let? moj sin nema još godinu dana , znači plaćam samo taksu , zna li netko imam li pravo na krevetić ili neko odvojeno sjedalo? malo je naporno i za njega nemoguća misija da sjedi u krilu 10 sati?
kako djeca podnose vremensku razliku? naviknu li se brzo ili izgube ritam?
zna li netko kakav je tretman prema bebama na tako dugom letu....hvala

----------


## Natasa30

> da li je netko s bebom išao u ameriku? ili neki duži let? moj sin nema još godinu dana , znači plaćam samo taksu , zna li netko imam li pravo na krevetić ili neko odvojeno sjedalo? malo je naporno i za njega nemoguća misija da sjedi u krilu 10 sati?
> kako djeca podnose vremensku razliku? naviknu li se brzo ili izgube ritam?
> zna li netko kakav je tretman prema bebama na tako dugom letu....hvala


Annabel je prvi put putovala za Canadu s 4 mjeseca i mozes traziti korpu koja se zakaci bunk tj onaj zid sto djeli kabine. Zavisi koliko ti je stara beba i kolika je i naravno moras rezervirati unaprijed jer ta mjesta brzo odu. 
Beba mora biti vezana na tvom krilu samo kod polijetanja i slijetanja.

----------


## we&baby

luce, 

nazoves avio prijevoznika, i on ce ti tocno sve reci.

ovak vidis da svatko svoje iskustvo prica, a ti mozda s drugima letis.

----------


## luce23

u biti još ne znam s kojom kompanijom ću ići jer ne znam što mi nude, mislila sam ako netko ima iskustva pa da mi preporuči neku kompaniju ili su dužne sve kompanije na dugim letovima imati neke usluge.??..a zna li itko kako vremenska razlika djeluje na djete...užasno me strah da će izgubit ritam  :Crying or Very sad:    :?

----------


## Natasa30

> u biti još ne znam s kojom kompanijom ću ići jer ne znam što mi nude, mislila sam ako netko ima iskustva pa da mi preporuči neku kompaniju ili su dužne sve kompanije na dugim letovima imati neke usluge.??..a zna li itko kako vremenska razlika djeluje na djete...užasno me strah da će izgubit ritam    :?


Sto se tice korpe svi imaju ista pravila.
A sto se tice ritma spavanja iliti bolje reci poremecenog spavanja ili nespavanja to se nemoze izbjeci nikako ali prodje brzo.
Ja sutra s klincima putujem iz Toronta za Amsterdam.

----------


## luce23

javi kako je prošao let...koliko klinci imaju god?kojom kompaniom letiš?

----------


## Natasa30

Noah ima 5 a Annabel 8 godina. Ja uvjek letim sa KLMom ili ako idem negdje na mom kontinentu sa Air Canadom ili Jet Blue.

----------


## čokolada

Još jednom o istome...
Obzirom da mogu AS nataknuti na kolica, da li mogu do aviona doći s kolicima i AS i onda *OBJE* predati stjuardesi (a s malenom na rukama ući u avion?)

----------


## iridana2666

> da li je netko s bebom išao u ameriku? ili neki duži let? moj sin nema još godinu dana , znači plaćam samo taksu , zna li netko imam li pravo na krevetić ili neko odvojeno sjedalo? malo je naporno i za njega nemoguća misija da sjedi u krilu 10 sati?
> kako djeca podnose vremensku razliku? naviknu li se brzo ili izgube ritam?
> zna li netko kakav je tretman prema bebama na tako dugom letu....hvala


*luce23* ja sam često putovala sa malom bebom na duge relacije od po 12/14 sati, ponekad i do 20 ovisi kamo smo išle (a uglavnom, svaki smo tjedan nekamo letjele   :Smile:  ). Ja sam bivša stjuardesa, BM pilot pa pitaj ako te što interesira   :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

> Još jednom o istome...
> Obzirom da mogu AS nataknuti na kolica, da li mogu do aviona doći s kolicima i AS i onda *OBJE* predati stjuardesi (a s malenom na rukama ući u avion?)


Da sama sebi odgovorim   :Rolling Eyes:  . Croatia airlines kaže da ne ukrcava AS *pred* avionom, a kolica moraju biti isključivo kišobran. AS može u avion jedino ako je plaćena stolica za nju, inače mora u veliku prtljagu.

----------


## tweety

> luce23 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da li je netko s bebom išao u ameriku? ili neki duži let? moj sin nema još godinu dana , znači plaćam samo taksu , zna li netko imam li pravo na krevetić ili neko odvojeno sjedalo? malo je naporno i za njega nemoguća misija da sjedi u krilu 10 sati?
> kako djeca podnose vremensku razliku? naviknu li se brzo ili izgube ritam?
> zna li netko kakav je tretman prema bebama na tako dugom letu....hvala
> 
> 
> *luce23* ja sam često putovala sa malom bebom na duge relacije od po 12/14 sati, ponekad i do 20 ovisi kamo smo išle (a uglavnom, svaki smo tjedan nekamo letjele   ). Ja sam bivša stjuardesa, BM pilot pa pitaj ako te što interesira


pa pitala je, ali joj nisi odgovorila ono što je pitala.

----------


## gitulja

mi letimo u 9 mjesecu na Brač. Htjela bih nositi AS (9-18 kg) s nama jer se vraćamo autom, a nije nam zgodno da bude cijelo vrijeme u tom autu zbog nekih stvari koje se prevoze ranije. Samo me strah da se ne strga, jer stvarno ne znam di da na Braču nađem drugu.

----------


## Natasa30

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  luce23 prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## branka1

Mi za par dana putujemo Zg-Koeln sa Germanwings

Mislila sam nositi ova tandemska kolica jer bi mi tamo gdje idemo jaaaako dobro doša
http://www.amazon.com/Graco-Quattro-.../dp/B001GQ2PAK
Sad ste me malo zbunile s ovim da CA dopušta samo kišrobran kolica

Također, sad mi je palo napamet da možda na aerodromu Bonn/Koeln ima puno pokretnih i običnih stepenica na kojima ću se jako teško snaći s tim kolicima jer sama imaju 18 kg, a ja sam sama s troje djece. ide i prijateljica, ali i ona ima svoje dvoje
Nikad nisam bila na tom aerodromu, jel netko zna kako izgleda?

----------


## retha

Pa ta se kolica takoder mogu sklopiti..zar nije u tome poanta.
Nazovi ih  pitaj za svaki slucaj..

----------


## triplemama

Nazovi pa pitaj, ali što se tiče stepanica većinom su pokretne a ova kolica su dovoljno uska da mogu na njih.

----------


## Galija

Na aerodromu se možeš služiti liftovima tako da mislim da ćeš uspijeti izmanevrirati...... Liftovi u kojima sam se vozila nisu bili preveliki (možda postoje i veći) tako da ćeš svakako morat sklopiti kolica (u liftu).

Mislim da ti je svakako bolje ako uspiješ ići s kolicima jer si ipak s 3-oje male djece, a aerodrom nije tako mali...... Cijela situacija putovanja s 3 djece je lagano stresna (ukoliko nemaš iskustva), a još da ih okom lovaš u onoj gužvi na aerodromu ne bih ti preporučila. 

Što se tiče aviokompanije nemam pojma da li dopuštaju trio kolica. Ne vidim niti jedan logičan razlog zašto to ne bi dozvolili. Savjetujem ti da se dobro raspitaš.

Kad se čekiraš (  :Grin:  ) u Zgb pokušaj tražiti tj. dogovoriti se da te kolica dočekaju odmah na izlasku iz aviona, inače ćeš ih dobiti zajedno s koferima.
Sretno i uživajte!

----------


## branka1

Ma kolica se daju sklopiti, ali su i sklopljena malo glomazna i teška. 

Druga opcija mi je da uzmem kišobran kolica za srednje dijete (2 god i 8 mj), a beba u sling ili mei tai. Šestogodišnjakinja nije problem za hodati, a i pouzdana je, ne moram za njom trčati
U nekim trenucima bi čak i beba možda mogla kratko biti u tim kolicima ako bude potrebno

Treća opcija je da uzmem obična kolica (abc design) u kojima bi mogla biti beba, a Lana eventualno stajati na onoj prečki od kolica i voziti se malo (nemamo buggyboard), a ako bi se baš ona htjela voziti, mogu bebu staviti u sling, a nju smjestiti u ta kolica
Tako nekad znam i s tandemskim - beba se želi nositi pa se stavim u sling i guram kolica u kojima se Lana vozi

ma milijun kombinacija  :Smile:  

Zasad još ne znam što da radim

----------


## Galija

Računaj na to da ćeš morati prolaziti kroz rentgen, otvarat zatvarat torbe i niz sličnih gluposti što nije jednostavno raditi s dijecom na leđima i u rukama. Vrlo često ti nitko ne priskoči u pomoć i stvarno nije jednostavno. Ako ne uzmeš trio kolica uzmi barem obična dobro će ti doći.

----------


## we&baby

dakle, vrijeme poodmaklo...

sad putujemo sa tandemskim kolicima (velikim) ali sklopivim, sirine su  (po standardima) invalidskih kolica- tako da koristimo sve putove po aerodromu koji sluze za invalide....na rendgenu isto prodem tamo gdje prolaze osobe u invalidnim, uredno odbijam vaditi djecu iz kolica na rendgenu...i velim nek ih oni vade, i nose dok ja sklopim kolica- zacas su ljubazni  :Smile: 

posto su svi liftovi po standardima namjenjeni invalidskim klicima i u njih dakle stanemo ( pa ne koristimo pokretne stepenice)

sjedalice sad vucem dvije velike ( zadnjih nekoliko puta), doduse sad cu ih ostavit u hr i doma kupit nove.

isto su putovale zamotane u najlon, predane sa prtljagom...

jos jedna napomena- CR su koma i nadoknadivanju stete nastale po putu ( na prtljagu mislim) imamo jaaaaako losih iskustava- ukoliko strahujete od stete OBORUZAJTE se potvrdama o neostecenosti i pri preuzimanju SVE kontrolirajte na licu mjesta- sve na papir i s potpisom...

to su nasa iskustva

----------


## mario1970

U petak putujem Aeroflotom u Rusiju i mislio sam nositi sjedalicu.
Sin ima svoje mjesto u avionu (3 godine).
Naša sjedalica je kategorija 9-18 kg, a sinko je već na 17kg.
Sama sjedalica ima preko 15kg, pa je preteška za nositi.
Može se montirati u oba smjera.
Na njoj nema naljepnice da je certificirana za avion.

 Da li kupiti neku lakšu sjedalicu do 18kg s vezanjem u 5 točaka?
Po mogućnosti da je certificirana za avion, pa ju montirati na sjedalo u avionu.
Ili kupiti višu kategoriju koja nema svoje pojaseve, pa ju koristiti samo za auto?
Gledao sam Besafe IziUP (oko 7kg) i MaxiCosi (nešto lakša).

Postoji li sjedalica za preko 18kg koja bi imala svoje pojaseve i eventulano bila certificirana za avion?
Ili da je sjedalica za preko 18kg, ali da se može vezati pojasem u 2 točke (avion).
IziUp se vezuje pojasem u 3 točke (auto pojasevi), ali nije pogodna za avion.

----------


## kudri

letjela prije 3 tjedna u rusiju iz pule...malena ima skoro 2 godine...ako vam ne treba sjedalica u rusiji, odnosno možete je tamo posuditi, stvarno se ne isplati mučiti sa sjedalicama u avionu za tako kratku relaciju i tako veliku dječicu...pa nisu to bebe koje ne mogu držati glavicu samostalno i sl. posjedneš ga fino u krilo, dobiš remen, objasniš da mora biti vezan i sve 5...

----------


## mario1970

Prošlo ljeto smo doživjeli prave šokove zbog sjedalice.
Avioni su kasnili zbog požara i dima.
Došli smo kasno navečer na Sheremetyevo, naručili taksi i naravno došao je bez sjedalice iako je sjedalica bila naručena.
Doduše dobili smo popust, ali dijete smo vozili bez sjedalice.
Što se tiče onog remena za bebe, u SAD su zabranjeni.
To govori o njihovoj sigurnosti.

----------


## daddycool

> Postoji li sjedalica za preko 18kg koja bi imala svoje pojaseve i eventulano bila certificirana za avion?
> Ili da je sjedalica za preko 18kg, ali da se može vezati pojasem u 2 točke (avion).


Ne postoji sjedalica za preko 18 kg koja bi imala svoje pojaseve (barem ne u europi) pa samim time ne postoji niti takva sjedalica certificirana za avion.
Koliko znam ne postoji niti sjedalica za preko 18 kg a da se može vezati pojasem u 2 točke.

Moram priznati da certificiranje za avion uopće ne znam kako bi bilo provedivo, crash test sa avionom? Simulacija turbulencija?
Osobno mislim da je poanta sjedalice u avionu prvenstveno da dijete nema preveliku slobodu kretanja i da ga zaštiti kod eventualnih turbulencija tako da bih se ja prvenstveno fokusirao na to kakvu sjedalicu želim u automobilu kada stignem na odredište.

----------


## kudri

> Prošlo ljeto smo doživjeli prave šokove zbog sjedalice.
> Avioni su kasnili zbog požara i dima.
> Došli smo kasno navečer na Sheremetyevo, naručili taksi i naravno došao je bez sjedalice iako je sjedalica bila naručena.
> Doduše dobili smo popust, ali dijete smo vozili bez sjedalice.
> Što se tiče onog remena za bebe, u SAD su zabranjeni.
> To govori o njihovoj sigurnosti.


nisam pričala o remenima za bebe u autu, nego o pomoćnom remenu u avionu...
a što se tiče taksista, kažeš fino: spasibo i dosvidanja i nazoveš drugi taksi. pa ima ih u rusiji faaakt puuuno :Smile: 
mi se cijelo vrijeme vozili taksijem pchelka, baš su specijalizirani za prijevoz sa dječicom i svaaaki auto ima sjedalicu! osim toga, u rusiji se sad plaća kazna ako dijete nije u sjedalici, pa neznam koji bi taksist samo tako stavio dijete u auto
sretno!

----------


## nijntje

kako to ide sa chekiranjem auto sjedalice? ima li neko aktuelne informacije, recimo kod croatia airlines??

----------


## mario1970

I ja sam mislio na taj pomoćni remen.
Kad vežeš svoj remen, provučeš ga kroz taj pomoćni i onda zakopčaš.
Ti si u većem krugu, a dijete u manjem.
Pokazalo se da je ta kombinacija jako opasna za dijete.
Zbog toga je taj pomoćni remen ilegalan u SAD, a u EU još uvijek legalan.

----------


## mario1970

Pronašao sam sjedalicu koja bi mi odgovarala.
http://www.kiddy.de/en/childrens-car...rdian-pro.html

Može se montirati i u avion (ima oznaku).
Jedino još moram provjeriti na Plesu i u Aeroflotu.
Cijena sjedalice je oko 2000 kuna.

----------


## mario1970

Aeroflot Pleso kaže da može sjedalica ako ima tu oznaku, ali da što manje ostale prtljage nosimo sa sobom u kabinu.
I obavezno ponijeti sve papire za sjedalicu.
Kišobran kolica mogu proći.

----------


## daddycool

koja je oznaka da može u avion?

----------


## mario1970

http://www.kiddy.de/uploads/pics/TUV...ianpro2_01.jpg

----------


## mario1970

Ide u avion do 36 kg.

----------


## mario1970

> nisam pričala o remenima za bebe u autu, nego o pomoćnom remenu u avionu...
> a što se tiče taksista, kažeš fino: spasibo i dosvidanja i nazoveš drugi taksi. pa ima ih u rusiji faaakt puuuno
> mi se cijelo vrijeme vozili taksijem pchelka, baš su specijalizirani za prijevoz sa dječicom i svaaaki auto ima sjedalicu! osim toga, u rusiji se sad plaća kazna ako dijete nije u sjedalici, pa neznam koji bi taksist samo tako stavio dijete u auto
> sretno!


Imaš li broj telefona ili link za Pchelku?
Ja sam pronašao ovo 
http://www.baby-taxi.ru/index-en.php

----------


## mario1970

Iako mi je jedan djelatnik Aeroflota preko telefona rekao da sjedalica moze u avion, njegov kolega mi je na check-inu rekao suprotno.
Nije pomoglo uvjeravanje i pokazivanje naljepnice da je sjedalica dizajnirana za upotrebu u avionu.
Sjedalica je morala ici zajedno s kolicima.
Na Sheremtyevu opet problem: sjedalice nema s kolicima nego je bacena s koferima na pokretnu traku.
Srecom nije ostecena, samo je bila prasnjava.

----------


## mario1970

Naravno, sjedalicu sam kupio tek nakon sto sam nazvao Aeroflot.
Iduci put letim nekom drugom kompanijom, ako je moguce.

----------


## Danka_

Mario, pretpostavljam da je dijete starije od 2 godine i ima posebno sjedalo. Ali što s djecom mlađom od 2 godine, kad kažeš da je pomoćni pojas zabranjen u US? Kako se manja djeca vežu, budući da nisu na svome sjedalu, nego je predviđeno da sjede na krilu odrasloj osobi?

Moje iskustvo sa nošenjem svoje sjedalice preko bijelog svijeta: zamotali smo je u zaštitnu foliju, sad se ta usluga nudi po aerodromima, i čekirali kao posebnu prtljagu. Nakon leta nismo je čekali na normalnoj traci s ostalom čekiranom prtljagom, nego smo je podigli na mjestu gdje se izdaje "posebna prtljaga" (u to su spadale npr. daske za surfanje i slično).

----------


## mario1970

Da. Danas smo umotali sjedalicu na Domodedovu.
Kompanija Air Tatarstan isto ne dozvoljava takve sjedalice.
No, sjedalica se ipak pokazala dobrom.
Jednostavno se montira u auto (pojas u 3 tocke), 
a djetetu automobilski pojas ne ide direktno po tijelu.
Treba samo paziti da li vozilo ima ispravne pojaseve.

----------


## mario1970

Mislim da se moze kupiti mjesto i za novorodjence.
Naravno to je skuplje.
Aeroflot dozvoljava neke sjedalice, ali nisam siguran da li i za vrijeme polijetanja/spustanja ili samo u ostatku leta.

Nasem sinu je to vec treci put u Rusiju.
Sa godinu dana je bio vezan pojasom meni u krilu (nije imao svoje sjedalo).
Takodjer drzao sam ga u Baby Bjorn nosiljci iako sad znam da to nije bilo pametno.
Sa 2 godine je imao svoje sjedalo, ali opet smo ga vezali u krilo jer je bio presitan za pojas.
Sad ima 3 godine i kad pojas zategnemo do kraja, jos uvijek se moze izvuci, a ima 16-17 kg.
Avioni su Airbus A320 i stari Boeing 737-300. Vjerojatno je tako i kod ostalih aviona.

----------


## Danka_

Rekao si da je u Americi baby-pojas zabranjen, jer nije siguran:




> Što se tiče onog remena za bebe, u SAD su zabranjeni.
> To govori o njihovoj sigurnosti.


 To bi onda znacilo da je kod njih autosjedalica (koja se stavi na posebno sjedalo) obavezna, kad govorimo o bebama koje ne mogu sjediti na posebnom sjedalu bez AS.

Kupnja mjesta za bebu ima smisla jedino ako je dozvoljena autosjedalica. Ali ako nije, sto s djetetom ako kazes da je baby-pojas zabranjen?

----------


## mario1970

Postoje sjedalice sa naljepnicama koje su dozvoljene u SAD.
Na mojoj sjedalici nema te naljepnice nego imam samo TUV naljepnicu (Njemacka).
To znaci da za SAD moja sjedalica ne bi prosla.
Isto tako ona sjedalica koja je u SAD dobra, mozda nije dobra u EU...
Do sada smo isli samo u Rusiju, pa ne nemam iskustva sa ostalim zemljama.

----------


## Danka_

Ja sam te pitala nesto sasvim drugo, ali sad vidim da sam ovaj tvoj post pogresno shvatila:




> Prošlo ljeto smo doživjeli prave šokove zbog sjedalice.
> Avioni su kasnili zbog požara i dima.
> Došli smo kasno navečer na Sheremetyevo, naručili taksi i naravno došao je bez sjedalice iako je sjedalica bila naručena.
> Doduše dobili smo popust, ali dijete smo vozili bez sjedalice.
> *Što se tiče onog remena za bebe, u SAD su zabranjeni.*
> To govori o njihovoj sigurnosti.


Dakle, ti kazes da su baby-remeni u Americi zabranjeni. Pretpostavila sam da govoris o baby-remenu U AVIONU. Sad vidim da se to vjerojatno odnosilo na automobil (taksi).

S obzirom da sam mislila da govoris o avionu, moje pitanje je bilo sto napraviti s djetetom mladjim od 2 godine ako nema autosjedalice niti je placeno posebno mjesto za njega, a ti baby-remeni su zabranjeni. Isprika za nekuzenje  :Smile:

----------


## mario1970

Mislio sam na baby remen (lap belt) u avionu.
Ovo je link na FAA.
http://www.faa.gov/passengers/fly_children/

Pri dnu pise da lap belt nije odobren.
http://www.faa.gov/passengers/fly_children/crs/

Do sinove 2 godine smo tako putovali u Rusiju (nije imao svoje sjedalo).
Sjedio mi je u krilu i vezali smo ga s tim manjim remenom na moj remen.

Da dodje do nesrece, moje noge i gornji dio tijela nista ne drzi.
http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/airplanetravel.aspx

Postoje remeni koji se mogu koristiti u USA.
http://www.kidsflysafe.com/

Postoje i neki dodaci na "napuhavanje", ali ne znam da li smiju u USA
http://daddytypes.com/2006/07/25/luf...tic_bubble.php

Moja preporuka je da se sjedalo uvijek kupi bez obzira na dob djeteta.

----------


## Danka_

> Moja preporuka je da se sjedalo uvijek kupi bez obzira na dob djeteta.


Da, ali to je moguće jedino uz odgovarajuću autosjedalicu, odobrenu za korištenje i u avionu, ili ovaj cares sistem. 

Nije mi bilo jasno što Amerikanci predlažu u situaciji kada autosjedalice nema, a baby-remen kakav se uobičajeno koristi u Europi nije dozvoljen. Na stranici kidsflysafe.com reklamiraju remen koji se može koristiti tek ako je dijete teže od 10 kg, plus to svakako podrazumijeva posebno sjedalo za dijete. 
Ukratko, ako je sve tako kako je, onda je u Americi nemoguće NE kupiti sjedalo za dijete mlađe od 2 godine. Pa onda ili nositi odgovarajuću autosjedalicu, ili cares remene ako je dijete dovoljno veliko.

Ukratko, jasno je sve to što kažeš oko sigurnosti, ali propisi su vrlo neusklađeni s time.

----------


## zrinska

Putujem esyjetom...pa etvo pitanjca; kakav je postupak s kolicima? Iamamo ih do samog ulaska u avion? Tenx

----------


## Beti3

Misliš da easyjet ima neka druga pravila? Inače, imaš kolica do samog ulaza, tada ih sklopiš, predaš osoblju i oni ti ih daju na vrijeme na izlazu. Tj, kad se ukrcavaš iz busa, na škale, predaš ih prije škala. U velike avione kad ideš spojnim hodnikom, predaš ih na vratima.

----------

